# On our way to Austria



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Left home on Sunday after a false start, we had travelled about 10 km when someone said he had forgotten to put his walking shoes and camera in, :frown2: 4pm the journey restarted.
Only travelled about 145 km from home and found a super place not far from Cottbus. Very interesting history attached to this place which is called Aussicht / Lieberose. You blokes may find it interesting. It's an area of about 31 square km left to nature, used to be a military training ground started by Mr. Hitler in 1943.
Monday we drove 400 km to Kdyne in the Czech Republic, a campsite we have known for 5 years and the receptionist has become a friend, we keep in touch by email. Campsites are not normally our thing, but here it's almost surrounded by Forrest and fields and not commercialized..
There are 3 Dutch couples one side of us and we have the end pitch, our neighbours all speak English. They are all enjoying being entertained by our dogs playing tennis and remarked on how well behaved they are :laugh: 
We laughed this morning, one of the Dutch washed his van, yes the whole lot, he borrowed a ladder from the camp. When he finished he carried the bucket full of water up the hill to the sink to tip it away, what a Wally, there is a drought, the grass or a Bush would have said thanks a lot.
Today we rested all day, we needed beer so went to the little bar here (which is used more by locals than campers) and as they have no bottled or tinned beer he filled a Fanta bottle for us 108 krona just over 4 €. All set for a beer and schnaps sitting outside, it tasted terrible to us, I gave it to the Dutch to try, "if you don't like it feed the plants" I said.
It was 6.30, Tesco is only 2km. We returned with 6 different types to try. Whilst in Tesco we met one of the men we had seen in the bar, he told us of a brewery 2 km away and offered to drive in front to show us where it was. We would never have found it alone, it was more like 6 km 2 until the turning from the main road, then 4 km more and then into a very dilapidated yard where the buildings only looked fit for demolition. We'll go back tomorrow maybe to sample the beer.
When we came back I managed to get within inches of where we were before and in the dark 
We all love our Navajo.
Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great start to a thead,look forward to more!:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Great start to a thead,look forward to more!:laugh:


Thanks Joe, I don't have my own WiFi this time so reports may be few or none depending on 'borrowed' Internet connection. Here we have, next stop probably not because it will be a sportsplatz we have used before.

I forgot 2 things in the opening post 
1. When we went back for shoes & camera we found the front door had not been locked :surprise: Hans had taken the dogs out the front for there first outing and had come in the back door, forgetting to go back and lock it.
2. We didn't fill with diesel in Poland where it would have paid .98€ we were getting quite low, no filling stations on the country roads, then we saw an Aral breathed a sigh of relief and filled up without checking the price, 1.17€ and we took 72 ltrs. The next station we saw, a Shell, it was 1.10€ :frown2:

Looks as if it will be another lovely day. Although it was high 20 ' is yesterday there was a nice breeze which made it very pleasant.

Sorry no photo's yet, will put the laptop on later to transfer pictures then you can see where we are.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Change of plan, well we can can't we, we're going east along the bottom end of CZ then down to Linz.
It's been another lovely day, not done much, Hans went to the Museum in Kdyne, me not, no interest.
This evening he was playing with the dogs, they're going to be famous in Holland now, the Dutch all made videos of them :grin2:
Can't be bothered to put the laptop on to add pictures, it takes an age to warm up :frown2:
It's serious drinking time now.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived in Austria yesterday afternoon. Czech Republic was disappointing because the weather turned cold and wet and we were unable to see the spectacular scenery clearly. We almost changed our minds about coming into Austria because CZ R. is a beautiful place and I recommend it to you.
We're on a farm, very basic, just what we like, trouble is internet is only in the farm yard next to the house and its blinkin cold out here, about 13 I reckon, so no long report, sorry.
We move on towards Graz tomorrow.
I will make a full reportable we get home, with photos.
The dogs are loving it, no restrictions so far, they have been free all the time.
Jan.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Arrived in Austria yesterday afternoon. Czech Republic was disappointing because the weather turned cold and wet and we were unable to see the spectacular scenery clearly. We almost changed our minds about coming into Austria because CZ R. is a beautiful place and I recommend it to you.
> We're on a farm, very basic, just what we like, trouble is internet is only in the farm yard next to the house and its blinkin cold out here, about 13 I reckon, so no long report, sorry.
> We move on towards Graz tomorrow.
> I will make a full reportable we get home, with photos.
> ...


Looking forward to that!:smile2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We'll keep an eye out for you as we are headed to Austria. We're currently in Italy - Dolomites - Val di Fassa. It's chilly here at only 7 degrees this evening.

Lesley


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Enjoying your reportbacks Jan, keep em coming and enjoy the trip. Been a bit cool in N. France too, especially the cloudy/rainy days. Sun back today, what a pleasure.

Take care!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have asked Barry to copy and paste what's on FC so now I can tell you a bit more.
The part of Austria we covered was very beautiful, but not the high rugged mountain area.
After the farm we stayed 3 days at a free stellplatz, it is the garden of a Motorhomer and a little paradise. Electricity 2€ a day water from a well (through a tap:grin2 free. When we arrived a GB was there and when I said ' hello, are you English' she said ' yes' and that was it, she had gone in the morning :surprise:.
The next evening another GB arrived it as 9pm and dark, they left at 7am, in the front 2 men, could have been more inside, and a white dog that looked like a chow, we were still in bed so didn't say anything at all to them. It was a chassau? van.
After 3 nights (for which we put 30€ into the honesty box, it was such a lovely place and such friendly people, no dog leads needed.) We went on another 80 km toward the Czech boarder. Hans spotted a lovely fat elevated area, we found out who it belonged to, asked if we could stay and stopped 2 nights.
Arrived hear yesterday afternoon, for us another super place found in the Bord Atlas as the other 2 were.
There are 3 goats here as well, one just introduced itself to Motley, looked so sweet.
No pictures until we are home. Sun is interfering with the screen so more when I can.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I see. So you have asked me to post your info on here but have done it anyway. I am confused now Jan.

All I got folks was a PM from someone claiming to be Jan asking for bail money as she had been arrested in Czechoslovakia for being drunk in charge of an electric bike. Apparently she didnt come quietly either and knocked out three coppers. Either the post above is an imposter or there is something up with the PM system on Fruitcakes I dunno.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I see. So you have asked me to post your info on here but have done it anyway. I am confused now Jan.
> 
> All I got folks was a PM from someone claiming to be Jan asking for bail money as she had been arrested in Czechoslovakia for being drunk in charge of an electric bike. Apparently she didnt come quietly either and knocked out three coppers. Either the post above is an imposter or there is something up with the PM system on Fruitcakes I dunno.


Oi nitwit, I told you other things on FC I haven't written on here, it was all different, I thought you could read. Now copy and paste it so' s these sensible people can read it.

Dear sensibles, 
We are still at the Alpaca farm, took a trip and found LPG today. It was too late to go on therefore returned to our lovely quiet spot.
That's all I can tell you.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This evening at 1830 we arrived at the best stellplatz, no extra charge for wifi, hot and cold water, waste disposal, toilet emptying, hot shower and flush toilet.
Its called `The Reservation´ and the grass looks just like a desert. For those who don´t know where `The Reservation´ is, _we are home._ :laugh:
I suddenly felt home sick on Thursday, we left the last place at 2.15pm yesterday and here we are. 
Tomorrow I will start the report, with pictures, from the beginning.
Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*First overnight stop.
*
*
Kdyne *3 nights
*
After Kdyne*
15.09.2016
We had no real plan, just drove through the lovely countryside and when it was time to find a place for the night saw a sign for camping. We followed the narrow road into a village, no sign to tell us where to go, asked a man in his garden where the camping was and he directed us to an even narrower road, I hoped we wouldn´t meet anyone coming towards us because there was no way we could pass, we didn´t meet anything.
What we eventually found was a beautiful lake, the camping season had ended and only a few day trippers were there, maybe a couple of dozen, but they all went shortly after our arrival, not because of us, it was just time to go home.


Our spot.

Next to where we parked was the forest band, they struck up at midnight, noisy little devils. 


In the forest we found a cave, made by children, for the forest Elves and Fairies, it seems to be a Czech tradition as we have found many of these little caves.

On Friday Shade had a swim in the lake, the temperature was 23°, blue sky and he thoroughly enjoyed it. In the afternoon we went into the nearest town, Volary and as we were on our way back it started to rain, within a few hours the temperature dropped to 14°. We parked on the same spot and late afternoon a chap arrived, I thought he looked like some official (wild camping is not allowed in the Czech Republic) however, after walking round the area, talking on his mobile, he came back chatting away to a puppet,

it looked so comical. Hans asked him what it was all about, in sign language, and using his translator the chap told us he was arranging a game for children using coordinates, maybe you know it, we didn´t. Its a game from America. Next day was still cold and drizzle, but quite a few people arrived. 
It was your intention to carry on our travels, after the rain I was afraid we may not get off our spot and asked them if we got stuck would they give us a push, Hans drove it off the spot onto the road with the minimum of slipping.
We had a drive around the area and then decided to go back to the lake. Only the older people were left sitting round a camp fire, we were invited to join them. 

One young woman spoke good English 
(We named her Vilja, the forest spirit from `The Merry Widow´ because we met her in the forest 



) and we were able to join in the fun. Toasting sausages on sticks over the fire, it was a first for us. It was blinking cold.

This was a camping site for tents, but was officially closed at the end of August. We had access to water and could empty the loo in the (plumbsklo) I have no idea what they are called in English.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sunday 18th Sept.*

Left the Lake in the rain, it rained all the time we were on the No 39 road which runs parallel to the lakes in the south where we had hoped to see some lovely scenery. With the rain and mist we saw only the shapes of the hills. We turned off the main road and drove up to a village called Slavkov and found a large lay-by where we had lunch and a short rest. When it was time to leave I wanted to know which was the best road to take back to the main road, there was a lady near the big bins (for glass, tins, clothes etc.) I asked if she spoke English or German, "which do you prefer" she said in perfect English, she was English, had moved there with here Dutch husband when they retired, unfortunately he died of cancer last year. She told me to follow her and she took us to the main road. She laughed and said "You will always remember you met an English woman by the rubbish bins in Slavkov."
After filling with LPG and diesel we drove towards the Austrian border, it was time to find a place for the night. There was what looked like a campsite, but it was empty. There was a big car park, we drove in. A man arrived while we were debating what to do and Hans asked if it would be possible to stay the night, "Of course" the site was closed, season over, no charge and we had access to fresh water. We didn´t take one picture of the place, it was next to a river and very pleasant, it wasn´t until we were well away from there we realised we hadn´t taken one photo.

The next stop was in Austria, a campsite from the Bord Atlas. The weather had brightened up and it was a very pleasant drive.

Staying at this small sight for 2 nights, a very friendly family. The hop cushion I bought (to improve sleep) did no good at all.





Picture of the watermill in the courtyard.


Guess whats under here, its in the courtyard.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am beginning to feel the way Sandra did a week or so ago.
It takes a lot of time putting the posts together, but nobody only Jo662 seems to like what I am telling/showing you.
If you do like it please tell me, if not I won´t waste anymore of mine or your time.
Jan


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I'm loving it . We are just back from 5 weeks in France and think maybe we should try somewhere different next year but we like the mountains so looking forward to more of your photos and reports on Austria. Wish others would put up more photos of their travels.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The ´like´ or `I´m listening´ thumbs up sign*

It was nice to wake up this morning and find your message Gretchinbald, I was beginning to think I had been talking only to myself (and Jo).
I don´t think there is a prize for the person with the most _thumbs up _-- It would be nice if people used it more often to assure the writer someone is listening, otherwise its like a one way conversation.

The idea was to go to the rugged mountains of Austria, we were diverted by other feasts the eyes couldn´t get enough of. 
More later.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm enjoying them too Jan,
Just sometimes the internet is very slow

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was at this little farm/orchard, we had our first taste of schnaps made from lavender and another from quince, both tasted good, it was the 77 year old Grandmother who had made it, she was a remarkable woman, worked like a youngster and loved it, unlike some youngsters ;-) She also made the hop cushions, which did nothing to help me sleep. I am going through a bad patch as far as sleep is concerned, awake more that asleep it seems.
These eggs are from their chickens, chocolate and peppermint eggs :laugh:.


So on with the story.
21/09/16 Wed.
Left the orchard and headed towards Garz, there were 3 stellplätze in the Bord Atlas all very close to each other, we looked at all 3 and stayed at the last one which was the garden of another motor-homer, Aschbach Markt. This is a very good overnight stop, close to the motorway, but not close enough to hear it, there´s no place for emptying the loo or waste bin, but elec 2€ a day, drinking water, a toilet and a shower (warm when the sun shines :grin2 must be heated by solar, all for free of charge.

We stayed for 3 nights. It was whilst here we discovered it was difficult to find LPG gas from the gun. We had no Vignette and the Navi put us on the motorway :-(( by the time we realised, it was too late, the overhead thingy flashed us so I expect a fine will arrive in the post sometime. The next exit, the one we wanted, was closed so we had to stay on there longer than needed. 
The nights were getting cool and we needed LPG to keep the van at our nice warm temperature of 22°C. We waisted a lot of time and diesel trying to find LPG. Our host found places with gas, but didn´t know if it was from the bottle or gun. We then decided to go back into CZ where we knew gas was easily available. If we go to Austria again I must get an internet sim card before we go then we can check where things are.
When we arrived at Aschbach the owner said the dogs should be on a lead, within 5 minutes he had changed his mind.
This is the lady of the house, she had a car accident 4 years ogo and has no fronts to her feet, has special shoes, works like a good-un and is very cheerful.

We only saw 2 GB vans while we were away, it was here we saw them, both only stopped overnight and had gone in the morning before we were up.
We had a trip out to an area our hostess had recommended, a beautiful area. 








Bought a delicious poppy seed swiss roll from SPAR we devoured half with a cup of tea soon after buying it.


When we returned there was a French couple from the Pyrenees stopping overnight on their way to Budapest. He spoke limited English, we speak no French, but we chatted and we made ourselves understood. They left 11 am. the next day 23rd.
Because of the stress yesterday, being flashed and not finding LPG, we decided to have a day of rest. Had a long chat with our hostess, her daughter and son in law, our host was confined to house, he´d had a cataract removed that morning and it was a lovely sunny day, no bright lights for a while for him. He´d also had a hip replacement the week before. 
Pictures show the small lakes on their property, they could be used for swimming, but looked a bit murky to us, so we didn´t.



I don´t know how many of you speak German, Hans is pretty good, I get by, the Austrian dialect is very strong, Hans, being hard of hearing anyway, had to ask them to repeat things a few times.



Library, Hans found one book in English, _Lady Chaterlies Lover _I wonder who left that behind?


The fridge contained beer, wine and apple juice, to pay you just left the money in a box in the fridge. An honesty box was for the electricity and anything you wanted to give as a thank you. I don´t think anyone would leave without putting anything in, its such a wonderful place.
The son in law (with gypsy head gear) was an electrician, but he was rebuilding the barn himself making a good job, Hans was interested of course and very impressed with his work.



The photo´s don´t really do the scenery justice, it was so beautiful, not magestic like the huge mountains, it almost brings tears to the eyes.
More later.
Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I am beginning to feel the way Sandra did a week or so ago.
> It takes a lot of time putting the posts together, but nobody only Jo662 seems to like what I am telling/showing you.
> If you do like it please tell me, if not I won´t waste anymore of mine or your time.
> Jan


You have had over 500 visits to your thread Jan:smile2:

And Im really enjoying you write ups and photos!:smile2:

I know it would be nice for a few more likes,but keep posting for me,I feel special now!>>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had nice comments from Gretchibald and Sandra this morning to start my day and now from you to go to bed with on Jo

I´m like a child who wants to be reassured its loved (second childhood?), just like it to be confirmed you really are enjoying my commentry & pictures.:grin2:

More tomorrow, it takes a while to pick out photo´s I think you´ll find interesting. Praise or criticism, both will be accepted.

Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Jan. I enjoyed the read. But the mobile site has no Thumbs up, or Thanks.... 

Just so you know ;-)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks a great trip Jan. Its nice to see and hear about some places that we dont always get to hear much about. When are you going to put us out of our misery as to whats under the stone with the metal handle on it? I reckon its a nuclear fall out shelter for Gnomes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah! you´ve made me feel better knowing there´s more than 1 interested, Thank you all. 0

Its been a busy day today, not sure if I will be able to do much this evening so will just leave you with these two pictures to show you what a little swinger I still am and Hans is a bit of a slippery character. :grin2:





And if that git greytwit should lower himself to look at my photo´s, I´m practicing, maybe I will also become a fillem producer :wink2:

Till later, or tomorrow
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

_*24/09/16 Saturday

*_*The second loo light came on. The reason you can´t empty at Aschbach Markt is because they also had the same cesspit as Barry found on Arran and chemicals would destroy the natural bugs needed for the pit to work properly. 
In this part of Austria we think there is no house to house rubbish collections because there were big rubbish containers where we saw people taking their stuff. We dumped our rubbish bag in one of these. 
The place to empty was in Ardagger 18 km away, toward CZ, so we decided to continue our journey. Both navigators kept trying to put us on the motorway, even though we´ve told them no motorways. Took a while and a few swear words to get thing right.
After emptying we only drove 80 km. stopped for groceries and it was passed lunch time so had to find a suitable stopping place. Suddenly Hans said " turn round if you can, there was a wonderful place to stop" I turned, we stopped here.



It was on top of the hill with short grass, a perfect a view and playing field for the dogs. After lunch we found the owner, asked if we could stay and of course the answer was yes for as many days as we wanted. The weather was perfect, so perfect we showered in the open with the outside shower, a first for us, (tut, tut, at our age)



Our host visited us in the evening to make sure we had enough water. To say thanks we gave him 10€ he didn´t want to take it, but I insisted. For us these places are worth paying for, no restrictions, free as the birds etc.



On Sunday we sat in the sun, played with the dogs, had the best rump steak I have ever cooked and felt completely relaxed.



The nights were getting chilly, the heater was on and we still hadn´t found LPG. CZ was not far and we knew there´s plenty of station that sell it there.

Hans wrote a note to Herr Weiß ich nicht (Mr. I don´t Know) thanking him, and also said he´s not telling anyone else about the place or he will be over run with Motor homes.

Tomorrow, back in the Czech Republic or Cesko *


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Trailblazing Jan, just need to cobble the photos, co-ordinates together in a book and you could make yourself a small fortune. If only you knew someone who was any good at IT stuff you could launch it on the 'tinternet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Looks a great trip Jan. Its nice to see and hear about some places that we dont always get to hear much about. _*When are you going to put us out of our misery as to whats under the stone with the metal handle on it*_? I reckon its a nuclear fall out shelter for Gnomes.




Lift the 2 halves of stone and empty the loo down the drain pipe under. You´ve never seen nuffink like that before I bet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh you will be amazed at some of the loo dumps Ive seen Jan over the years. Not all as good as that one!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*26/09/16*

6.30am quite chilly, put the heat on. Dropped the note into Herr Weißichnichts letter box and on our way again.
We looked for LPG, none to be found. Crossed into CZ and 11 km in arrived at the *Alpaca farm* advertised in the Bord Atlas.
Here we were greeted by two collies on the loose and a young women, Jana, with 2 small children, she spoke good English. The parking area is awful, all grey stones, Shade hates walking on stones.
Hans asked if we could park on the field, there was a flat area and Shade would be happier up there.
We now had 4 dogs ).
Although its called the Alpaca farm there are only 2 Alpaca, 

Besides the dogs the other animals were horses,


Oh happy Hans, he would love a horse, but they are more tie than a dog or cat and more work so never had one of his own. We enjoyed our time with this little family, 

Jana is waiting for 2 horses to be delivered from Barnsley, she expects them in 2 weeks time.




*What does this look tell you?*


For people like us with dogs, or if you like walking this is a lovely spot for 8€ per night including electricity . Toilet can be emptied either on the muck heap or down the Plubsklo if your using the detergent method. Water is also available, for WLAN you have to be near the building.


27th
Went outside at 7.30am and found 2 collies sitting waiting for us to get up, they were still there half an hour later when I took our 2 for their first walk, I walked 4 dogs.


Motley had his first electric shock, he went under the electric fence surrounding all the fields, we were not watching for a moment and as he came back touched the wire, did he yell, poor little chap.
The Belgian couple who were here when we arrived left at 9 am we are now alone.



Our dogs are not used to little children, however it didn´t take long for them to get the hang of how these little people liked them and wanted to touch and caress them (the children were 4 and a half and 2 years old.) Its strange how everyone, even the little ones, want to make friends with Shade, Motley always plays hard to get for a couple of days. 
We did think we would be going on today, but after filling with LPG and diesel decided to return and were glad we did. 
We were to discover how Thomas, Jana´s husband, trains the horses, it was so interesting to watch, he is very quiet and patient and gets them to do just what he wants.
Here he is with one of the trained horses.

I made a small video, unfortunately the most interesting part I was so fascinated I didn´t catch it on video. :-(( he boxed a horse for its first time. We have watch this at the stables we go to regularly near Hannover and never seen it completed in this manner or so quickly, Thomas never raised his voice, pushed or pulled the horse, he just allowed the horse to introduce itself one step at a time onto the ramp until it finally went into the box on its own. He just touched it gently as it made progress, the smile on his face and the big *thumbs up* he gave us showed how happy he was with his work. I did video him `play training´ a horse, I will try to show this video to you sometime.
You may find this silly, but in the evening I suddenly felt home sick. I was thinking of Manny cat, was she missing us? Our neighbour feeds her and she goes to visit him when he gets home from work, but thats not the same as having us on call when she wants us. I was missing our house and garden with the view. So Hans planned the quickest way home, without motorway of course.
30/09/16
A beautiful morning, clear blue sky and 23°C at 11 am. Jana and Thomas were getting 2 horses ready for a show the next day, I went to pay "Oh no, you can´t go, you must stay until after the weekend" Thomas said. I could not be persuaded, I´d made up my mind and that was it, but did want them to see the little video I had made.. Half an hour later they arrived at the van carrying 3 glasses of beer, no beer for the driver. The video was shown, they were thrilled with the little clip so I promised to send them a DVD with a few other bits from home on.
It was 2.15pm before we finally left the Alpaca farm, we both think we will go back sometime.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Enjoyed catching up with your thread.Like Barry says, its good to see and
hear about places we have never been to.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Enjoyed catching up with your thread.Like Barry says, its good to see and
> hear about places we have never been to.:smile2:


Unfortunately Jo I cannot portray on photo´s how beautiful The Czech Republic is. 
When driving its not easy to take decent photo´s or a video through the windscreen so I´m not showing you the best.
I expect one of the reasons the English don´t go there is because of the language.
We have found quite a few youngsters speak English and be assure you can make yourself understood a lot of the time with sign language, I do :grin2:
Jana spoke good English, Thomas, like me, passable German so we got on very well.

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Think its also a bit off the beaten track from Dover Jan. I am interested in all these places but have only got as far east as Austria and Slovenia so far. Once I get into France or the Alps its hard to move on.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Never thought of taking the van to the Czech Republic, certainly interested now and was fascinated by the horse training guy as I love horses. As you say they are such a big commitment and lots of hard work so I never had one, two weeks of looking after a friends horse (in the winter) cured me of any desire to be up at the crack of dawn to sort it out before work and then straight back when I knocked off to do it all again. 

You've done a great job for the Czech tourist board.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I Think its also a bit off the beaten track from Dover Jan. I am interested in all these places but have only got as far east as Austria and Slovenia so far. Once I get into France or the Alps its hard to move on.


I can understand that because you´ve got a one track mind these days >
What your saying is (dare I say it on this forum) poppycock, look at the map of Europe dear boy. its a lot further to Spayne or Italia than it is to CZ
Broaden your mind. Having said that, France or Spain are places I have no hankering after, I like the green and pleasant land :grin2: We´ve done our mountain climbing, Church, Palace, castle visiting when we had strong legs to carry us, now it short walks on flattish ground, but we will get as far as the rugged mountains again before we snuff it, (one could say it on our bucket list 0)
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well yes but you still have to get through the likes of France, the Alps, Northern Italy, Bavaria, Switzerland and Austria to get there and there is just so much wonderful scenery and places to see, things to do in all those places it would take me a year to get there! I am the opposite. Dont like flat. Mountains (biguns not the poor excuse for hills they have here) lakes and rivers are the way to go for me but eastern Europe maybe has plenty of that. I just havent got around to finding them. Its going to take a big draw to get me over there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Your experience on the Alpaca farm - and elsewhere - is what it's all about for me Jan. Having some meaningful interaction with folk as you go along. It makes for so many great memories.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well yes but you still have to get through the likes of France, the Alps, Northern Italy, Bavaria, Switzerland and Austria to get there and there is just so much wonderful scenery and places to see, things to do in all those places it would take me a year to get there! I am the opposite. Dont like flat. Mountains (biguns not the poor excuse for hills they have here) lakes and rivers are the way to go for me but eastern Europe maybe has plenty of that. I just havent got around to finding them. Its going to take a big draw to get me over there.


Oh I am glad, otherwise I may have had a visit :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*On the way home*
CZ is quite a small country and doesn´t take long to get from bottom to top, unless of course your Navi insists on taking you a direction you don´t want to go.
We had a few hold ups, only for minutes, as in most countries we have travelled through this year they are doing a lot of roadworks. We did pass an accident, the ambulance just pulled away as we approached, then we passed a 3 car collision on the opposite side of the road, heaven knows how that happened because they were just leaving a village so shouldn´t have been going fast although they probably were and too close to each other. Thank goodness it wasn´t on our side of the road because the hold up was kilometres long.
We were heading toward Zittau in Germany, the Navi had done well and brought us up almost to Mladá Boleslav without motorways, she now tried to put us onto one, the map said we could get through without so a big disagreement between Hans and Navi began, Hans won, we were lost, it was dark, we were on a small road with forest either side and it was pitch dark. The person beside me said, "there are places to pull in for the night" I said "not so bloody likely" I like wild camping, but this was a bit too wild.
We finally drove into what looked to be an ideal stopping area and there was a sign saying Restaurace, Restaurant. The owner spoke good German, "We need something to eat and a place to stay" says Hans (in German of course). He couldn´t have made us more welcome. We went inside to order a meal, it was noisy, not because of the amount of people, there were only a few men around one table, but the sound echoed and Hans can´t understand people in those conditions as anyone who wears hearing aids will appreciate. So, we ordered (see picture) plus 2 glasses of beer, a mix of dark and light Czech beer and it was all absolutely super, cost 12€ the lot and it was brought to the van for us to eat in comfort. We went back into the place for another beer and to find out just where we were. This was fun, there was a group of youngsters, well in there late 20is I would say, all a bit tipsy, trying to show us on the map where we were, finally learnt it was called Kurwody.



We were at the side of the place and protected quite well from the road, but me being me I think I heard every vehicle that passed during the night, not many, maybe half a dozen.

Next morning we discovered what a lovely village we had driven into, clean, grass cut short and an area that would make a wonderful stellplatz for people in the same mind as us. There is a big palace, falling to bits of course, but I bet you could buy it for a quid, cost a few million to put it right though.
The palace is hidden behind the trees, sorry I didn´t take a picture of it.




It was one of those Navi mistakes that turn out to be worthwhile. next trip this will be first stop if only for the meal, it was delicious and for 12€ not worth cooking for yourself which I normally do, this was the only meal I didn´t make in the whole 3 weeks, am I daft or what?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice find there Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well yes but you still have to get through the likes of France, the Alps, Northern Italy, Bavaria, Switzerland and Austria to get there and there is just so much wonderful scenery and places to see, things to do in all those places it would take me a year to get there! I am the opposite. Dont like flat. Mountains (biguns not the poor excuse for hills they have here) lakes and rivers are the way to go for me but eastern Europe maybe has plenty of that. I just havent got around to finding them. Its going to take a big draw to get me over there.


*Baaarrrreey,
*It seems to me not only are you crap not good at repairs, your not much better at Navigating either, why would you need to go the long way round, not that you would ever go, but your misleading other who might. You´d go through the center of Germany like this look:-


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Our holiday for this time is nearly over.*
We set the Navi for Lückendorf, the first village in Germany.
Road works, can´t turn into the road we need, she kept trying to turn us round.
There´s a filling station, probable the last in CZ for cheaper diesel so I pulled in.
While Hans filled with diesel I asked a biker how to get to Lückendorf, he spoke only Czech, but he understood what I wanted by me pointing on the map, he looked, moved the map a few more inches away from his eyes, I offered him my glasses, he and his other biker friend burst out laughing, ooh how I love to make young men laugh.:grin2:
Within a few minutes we were in Germany, it would be easy from now on. First stop, under a windmill,
I was shocked to find they are held down with Duct tape



Second stop, the same place as on the outward journey. 
6.30 pm just before dark, we were home. There had obviously been a drought, the grass was brown, but it had just started to rain when we were not far from home. The temperature dropped from low 20´is to 15° and we´ve hardly seen the sun since. Its the same all over Germany and CZ so my instinct to come home was right (as it often is) we can cope with cold (as long as we have gas :grin2, but not rain.
On Saturday Hans moved the van and redesigned the shed roof. over 2,000 km I had driven and he prangs the van in our garden. When I saw the shed roof I was expecting a lot of damage on the van,



but it is only a split about 9" long, duct tape protecting it until our man who´s very clever, will mend it next week. 
At the same time we are having beepers fitted top and bottom (guess why:serious and a new set of tyres, all year tyres (as our car has), because winter tyres are compulsory this side of the water and we don´t want to keep changing them each season.
Just thought you´d like to see the double ended rainbow we had the day of the prang. I wasn´t quick enough to find the pot of gold.



*So thats it folks, I hope you found my commentary and photo´s interesting, if not tell me what I should do to improve your entertainment. :grin2:>

JAN
*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> *Baaarrrreey,
> *It seems to me not only are you crap not good at repairs, your not much better at Navigating either, why would you need to go the long way round, not that you would ever go, but your misleading other who might. You´d go through the center of Germany like this look:-


Errrrr. Actually navigating and trip planning is something I think I'm pretty clued up on Jan.  I know that's not a direct route of course but since when has going a Direct route to a country been a good idea when there are great places to see enroute with a little zig zagging and deviation?

I doubt anyone will be misled either if they are they shouldn't be allowed to set foot in Europe in a Motorhome. 

Anyway, great blog. Very interesting and something different for the Forum. Good job


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Short of dancing naked with a pair of underpants on your head , nothing- loved it, thank you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Short of dancing naked with a pair of underpants on your head , nothing- loved it, thank you.


Yeah come on Jan. That would be a good way to finish off the blog.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great stuff Jan, I enjoyed it. 

Never mind these weirdos!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been catching up and have enjoyed reading about your journey. Thanks for all your hard work ........ and humour.

I've even tried to find Kurwody, and have given up. :crying: Even Google can't find it.

Where the blue blazes is it please?









.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Weirdos? I didn't know Tugboat was in this thread.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I've been catching up and have enjoyed reading about your journey. Thanks for all your hard work ........ and humour.
> 
> I've even tried to find Kurwody, and have given up. :crying: Even Google can't find it.
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when I can´t read my own hand writing John, sorry its Kurivody

http://www.geographic.org/geographic_names/name.php?uni=-775664&fid=1733&c=czech_republic


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I've been catching up and have enjoyed reading about your journey. Thanks for all your hard work ........ and humour.
> 
> I've even tried to find Kurwody, and have given up. :crying: Even Google can't find it.
> 
> ...


I´ve found it John, with the co-ords. Its called Motorest Kurivody.
N50.58645 E14.80316
Good place for your first stop from either Germany or Poland. :laugh:

The building too the left is the old Schloss/Palace I mentioned.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for all that, Jan.

I read up about Kurivody last night, but couldn't find anything about the history of the schloss/palace. I did learn that the Russians didn't treat the place kindly until they left in 1991, and that Ralsko (the main village) took in some Ukrainians affected by the Chernobyl nuclear disaster.

I think you did well to find that handy and friendly pitstop as the sun went down.

I'll certainly return to the area as there's loads more to see, and it's such a simple and straightforward drive from the UK.





.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Made a little video of our entertainers*

The Dutch people loved watching them, I hope you enjoy it.






jan


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well we might do if we could see it Jan. It just says "This video is private" when I click on that link.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

emmbeedee said:


> Well we might do if we could see it Jan. It just says "This video is private" when I click on that link.


Oh blow, I´ll try to put that right, just a minute.

Try it now please


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, you've fixed it. Very good, man (Hank I presume) playing with two dogs.
Enjoyed your record of the trip, wish I could do the same.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another little video*






Can´t help the mist, it was heat haze

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Can´t help the mist, it was heat haze
> 
> Jan


What!!!!!! Whats going on here? Who did the music for that video? :surprise:

Did you ask me? No!

I shall now do a Flounce!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> What!!!!!! Whats going on here? Who did the music for that video? :surprise:
> 
> Did you ask me? No!
> 
> I shall now do a Flounce!


If you can play it with the same feeling as J.W. then I´ll swap it for you :laugh:

_*Youtube have just informed me that the video is blocked in some countries because of copy right
*_
Hi Janet

Due to a copyright claim, your YouTube video has been blocked in some countries. This means that your video is still up on YouTube, but people in some countries may not be able to watch it.

Video title: CZ & Austria 2016 
Copyrighted song: Albatross 
Claimed by: WMG, SME

View claim details

Why this can happen

Your video might contain copyrighted content.
Copyright owners can choose to block YouTube videos that contain their content.

- The YouTube Team



claimant policy


 Albatross -* Fleetwood Mac *
 Sound recording
 0:03 - 3:04


 WMG
 SME
On behalf of: Blue Horizon Records


 Blocked in some countries


  Remove song 
  File a dispute 
 Its not played by Fleetwood Mac, its John Williams, should I file a dispute?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Guffaw! 

Doesnt matter who its played by it belongs to Peter Green (Fleetwood Mac, 1968 ). That will teach ya! I could have done you an original piece such as the one in my sig  for just £99.99. Now your going to Jail!! 

Dont worry. Nearly all Youtube music covers carry that warning. I am quite chuffed when I see it on one of mine as it must be recognisable.  Although I suspect the title might have something to do with it. There are probably a million Albatross covers on there. Lovely song.

Your getting quite techie now Jan, Im impressed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Guffaw!
> 
> Doesnt matter who its played by it belongs to Peter Green (Fleetwood Mac, 1968 ). That will teach ya! I could have done you an original piece such as the one in my sig  for just £99.99. Now your going to Jail!!
> 
> ...


Albatros played by John Williams comes off my itunes I´ll have you know :frown2: I looked on `the youtube´ music and its absolute rubbish so I´m keeping John Williams, I don´t suppose I know anybody in the 3 countries my vids banned from anyway, maybe Kapitän Over can´t watch it, but he´s not one of my followers anyway :crying: so that doesn´t matter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone can do a cover Jan which is what John Williams did with Albatross, its not his song. He will have had to pay the original writer or whoever owns the rights to that song royalties. Even if a song is played or even sung badly on the X Factor or Eastenders they have to pay someone to play it.

Have a guess at what the highest earning song of all time is in terms of Royalties. The Beatles? Elvis? nope. Happy Birthday by the Hill Sisters 1893.  Norralorra people know that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another video*

More animals, horses this time :grin2:


----------

